# New plastic plant conversion, New to planted tanks, have some questions...



## merritt1985 (Jan 16, 2013)

I would ditch the rocks for some kind of smaller substrate Eco Complete or even smaller gravel. It looks like your plants are all Vals but i can't really tell from the picture. With a smaller gravel you'll have lots of runners coming from those few plants. I can't see the Vals runners getting through those larger pebbles very well but haven't ever tried it either.If you go with Eco you won't need to use ferts to often if all you have is Vals in the tank but if you just use regular gravel you should get some root tabs.


----------



## jspk (Oct 7, 2012)

You could also try miracle grow organic capped with play sand.

Take a look at this guide for the Walstad Method in a nutshell: http://www.theaquariumwiki.com/Walstad_method


----------



## Absntmind (Jul 16, 2012)

To answer your question, yes, ditching the UG filter and get rid of the rocks would be your best option if you want plants in the tank. In a planted tank UG filters don't do well for many reasons. First there is the issue of roots growing into them, second is most substrates which are good for plants will block the UG filter rendering it useless.

As for substrate choices there many and everyone has a favorite. Though in the long run all will eventually need to be supplemented with ferts for rooted plants (root tabs). My personal favorite is simple play sand, and it is also very cheap. Ultimately it comes down to aesthetics and personal taste.


----------



## Vicumboh (Apr 18, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the replies,



> ditching the UG filter and get rid of the rocks would be your best option if you want plants in the tank. In a planted tank UG filters don't do well for many reasons. First there is the issue of roots growing into them, second is most substrates which are good for plants will block the UG filter rendering it useless.


My under gravel filter is already useless as I have unplugged the powerhead because I did not like the alge/muck/stuff? that was growing in the tubing, and did not want it spreading though the tank. I was really just questioning if I had to remove it and/or the rocks before adding other substrate. I have decided I need to start this right and I will put the fish and plants in a bucket and dig out all the rocks and U.G.F. then add a new substrate which I will read about first and make my choice. Do you guys think my tank will cycle? or is having more than half the water as well as my filter media in my canister enough to prevent this?

Victor


----------



## kclone (Nov 11, 2011)

When you pull out the UGF, you may release a lot of ammonia that might cause a little cycle. Because you are keeping the media in your filter, it should take care of it, but I'm not sure how long (hours? days?). Depends on the crap (literally) that gets stirred up. Still, the right thing to do is take the UGF out.


----------



## Vicumboh (Apr 18, 2013)

Thanks kclone...

I will keep an eye on the levels after the change before I add the fish back.


----------



## mc1973 (May 1, 2013)

+1 on the rocks and UG filter. Just for future FYI, it's very dangerous to boil rocks lol, if there are air pockets in the rock the thing could just blow right in your face.

I wouldn't try and add a substrate on top of the rocks, you risk the chance of turning your substrate into "clown barf". 

What I would do is put the HOB back in and let the media in that seed off whatever you have in your tank for a few days. Then take the UG/rocks out and put your new substrate in.


----------



## Vicumboh (Apr 18, 2013)

> What I would do is put the HOB back in and let the media in that seed off whatever you have in your tank for a few days. Then take the UG/rocks out and put your new substrate in.


Thanks for the reply... I do have a canister filter running, I am sure the bio media in there should suffice. The UG filter is just a remnant from when I was running it along with my HOB back in the noob overfeeding days! This tank has been setup for about 6 years now :icon_cool.


----------



## Vicumboh (Apr 18, 2013)

Oh yeah and good point about the rocks. I will be more careful :icon_eek:


----------



## Vicumboh (Apr 18, 2013)

Hello again everyone,

So I did the conversion and used straight PFS. I rinsed it very well first until it ran fairly clear, and the tank looks great. I will post pics later because I am already in bed and haven't taken any yet.

Here is my problem... I have had two tuxedo guppies, a black molly, and three ghost shrimp die since yesterday. I changed the substrate over about two days before I added the new fish. The tuxedo guppies and ghost shrimp were new from the LFS (chain pet store). I do not have a quarantine tank setup right now as I gave it away, so after floating in the bags for about 30 min, they went into the tank. I knew better than to add fish after such a large change in the tank but I saw a sale and bought them.

Water tested today:
Nitrite: 0
Nitrate: 0-5
PH: 8.4

Those are all I tested before bed. When I changed the substrate, I drained some water into a bucket, then transferred the fish, completely drained my tank but left the water in the canister filter. Added the pool filter sand, direct tap water treated with conditioner along with the bucket water, checked my temps between the bucket and the tank and added the fish back in. Before this I did not do many regular water changes, just topped off for evap. and maybe a gravel vac of about 20% of the water every other month. Haven't had a fish die in quite some time. Normally since I am adding a relatively small about of water I take cold water from my tap (to avoid the water heater) into a pot, place on stove until the same temp as my tank, treat with conditioner, and dump into the tank.

I have never changed this volume of water (29G) at once. I used warm tap water that was treated with conditioner. I was not good at checking PH before the change so I don't have a baseline, but is it likely that the large volume of water change and maybe a sharp PH change killed my fish? I do have a house water softener BTW.

Thanks for your input...
Victor


----------



## JLD (Oct 23, 2012)

I would've liked to do PFS in my tank but couldn't find it.


----------

